# Hello from VA



## Tarpon87 (May 26, 2021)

Hey everyone. New member from Williamsburg, VA. I love cooking outside for family and friends. Have a Oklahoma Joes Highland offset my wife got me for fathers day last year as well a weber performer that Ive had for about 10 years. Looking to add a blackstone griddle in the near future. Looking to continue learning and sharing some great recipes.


----------



## smokerjim (May 26, 2021)

welcome from pa


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 26, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country.
John


----------



## pushok2018 (May 26, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from NorCal!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## normanaj (May 26, 2021)

Hello from RI.


----------



## 912smoker (May 26, 2021)

Welcome from SE GA !


----------



## smokeymose (May 26, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
Looking forward to some cooks!


----------



## PPG1 (May 26, 2021)

Welcome from Coastal South Carolina


----------

